# Looking for new shampoo



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Run out of zaino z7.

Before buying more is there any you recommend?im looking for...



Sudzy shampoo
No more than around £10 mark
Doesnt strip previous layers
Not to fust about adding protection..

But i want the car to look glossy with it on its own.

Thank you


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Waxaddict pure is a winner

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Kyle 86 said:


> Waxaddict pure is a winner
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


says no gloss enhancers..but i think i need gloss enhancers


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

ODK is my go to choice or Adams but I think the Adams is over your budget although it does last a while.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Under a £10 - my new favourite Bear Luminous, which is a wax infused, but I've found it leaves a very nice gloss.

Link to review: Shampoo / wheel cleaner review
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...uk/forum/showthread.php?t=408553&share_type=t

Heard good things about some of the ODK as well


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

ODK sublime might be worth a punt for you then. If it's as slick and sudsy as jet then it's a winner


mr.t said:


> says no gloss enhancers..but i think i need gloss enhancers


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

BH all day long for me&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Recently been testing Killerwaxx Super Sudz Shampoo. American brand and they tend to do brilliant shampoos, this one is no exception. One of the slickest shampoos I have used from only 25ml in 10l of water. It's sudsy as well also and has left me mighty impressed.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

My personal choice..

http://www.envycarcare.co.uk/shop/cleaning-washing/shampoo/


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

do any of these suggestions provide a great gloss look?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

mr.t said:


> do any of these suggestions provide a great gloss look?


ODK Sublime does :thumb:


----------



## DetailedOnline (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi we do a shampoo 500ml £7.99 or 1000ml for £10.99 delivered on the website.. it's around 1000/1 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

mr.t said:


> Run out of zaino z7.
> 
> Before buying more is there any you recommend?im looking for...
> 
> ...


I've got myself carchem on offer at the moment £10.99 but a little goes along way 1900:1 Luxury Car Shampoo Concentrate 1ltr or 5ltr at 21.99 I went for the cherry scent


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mr.t said:


> do any of these suggestions provide a great gloss look?


They all will lol


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

-Kev- said:


> My personal choice..
> 
> http://www.envycarcare.co.uk/shop/cleaning-washing/shampoo/


Just been having a nosey round that envy site. Never heard of them before. Some keen pricing. Thanks for the link

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

have a read of this...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239&highlight=shampoo+reveiw


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

JR1982 said:


> ODK is my go to choice or Adams but I think the Adams is over your budget although it does last a while.


Adams is £9.99 before discount


----------



## Chris75018 (Oct 24, 2016)

Big fan of AutoGlanz bubbalicious - especially when they do a 30% off weekend! - loads of bubbles, nice smell as standard (havent tried the custom ones) and has gloss enhancers.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Prestige car care shop said:


> Adams is £9.99 before discount


Should of checked first :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Peter77 said:


> Just been having a nosey round that envy site. Never heard of them before. Some keen pricing. Thanks for the link
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tims a top guy, ive detailed my car twice with him and use the full envy chemical range - which i pay for not like alot of people that are given freebies to say somethings amazing


----------



## CrimsonSkull (Oct 22, 2017)

I love Dodo Juice Wax-Safe Wash.

It just cleans and cleans very well without affecting waxes or sealants.
Foams nicely too.


----------



## Marky's (Apr 10, 2017)

Adam's has now dropped below £10 for the 16oz bottle. Think I was originally paying £16 for this.

Worth every penny!

https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wash-dry/products/adams-new-car-wash-shampoo


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Chris75018 said:


> Big fan of AutoGlanz bubbalicious - especially when they do a 30% off weekend! - loads of bubbles, nice smell as standard (havent tried the custom ones) and has gloss enhancers.


going with your suggestion  i havetheir bug remover which is ace.


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

Bilt hammer auto wash or car chem 1:1900 are both good value for money. Not sure if they fall in the under a tenner bracket but if you're concerned about money then look at cost per wash rather than cost per bottle. I did a thread on here somewhere a while back with a big comparison, these both came out 1 and 2.

Maybe worth a read http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5418077


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

car chem 1900:1


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Britemax Cleanmax £8.95 500ml

https://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/P...MIzOLQnuuc3gIV6pPtCh2RcwRuEAQYAyABEgI2hPD_BwE

Gives a high gloss finish

Polymer & Wax Fortified

non-toxic, non-alkaline, pH-balanced, phosphate free


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

cheers guys but decided to order...

autoglanze bubbleliscious


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

mr.t said:


> cheers guys but decided to order...
> 
> autoglanze bubbleliscious


Let us know how you get on with it - not one I've tried


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Marky's said:


> Adam's has now dropped below £10 for the 16oz bottle. Think I was originally paying £16 for this.
> 
> Worth every penny!
> 
> https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wash-dry/products/adams-new-car-wash-shampoo


Where was it £16 ??

We have sold it at £9.99 since 2014


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Prestige car care shop said:


> Where was it £16 ??
> 
> We have sold it at £9.99 since 2014


was that the price for a ltr maybe


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

1900:1 in the smaller sizes like 500ml or 1l are under a tenner and as far as im concerned you cant do better


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Adams Car Shampoo for summer - strong sun days,
Gyeon Bathe/Essence for every other time,
Gyeon Bathe + for protection top ups.

I really wanted BH Autowash to be my go to, as I love their products, but I just can’t get on with it. I may order another bottle when I run out of my current supply to give it another go.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams ultra foam shampoo or the adams blue shampoo when the sun is shining as it doesnt make marks if it dries
autoglym ultra high definition shampoo or odk jet for other times 
no gloss enhancers or waxes in any of them


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

bluechimp said:


> I really wanted BH Autowash to be my go to, as I love their products, but I just can't get on with it. I may order another bottle when I run out of my current supply to give it another go.


How are you using Auto Foam champ?

I'd be game enough to say it's not a shampoo at all but a pre-wash instead. Perhaps it's sitting in the wrong place in your process.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

WristyManchego said:


> How are you using Auto Foam champ?
> 
> I'd be game enough to say it's not a shampoo at all but a pre-wash instead. Perhaps it's sitting in the wrong place in your process.


Ok, I have to ask, can you explain how BH Auto Wash is not a shampoo but rather a pre-wash?


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

cossiecol said:


> Ok, I have to ask, can you explain how BH Auto Wash is not a shampoo but rather a pre-wash?


Easy answer champ, excellent cleaning ability, little lubricants compared to other snow foams.

I prefer a lot more slip when I'm running that mitt.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

auto wash is a shampoo and auto foam is a snow foam

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/bilt-hamber-auto-wash

https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/bilt-hamber-auto-foam


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

WristyManchego said:


> Easy answer champ, excellent cleaning ability, little lubricants compared to other snow foams.
> 
> I prefer a lot more slip when I'm running that mitt.


I think you have your products mixed up


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

cossiecol said:


> I think you have your products mixed up


I don't but I can see the post I referred to was about Auto Wash not Auto Foam.


----------

